# moving grave



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

heres a little something that got a lot of attention and creeped out the adults ---muhahahhaha
props o8 :: MOV02748.flv video by pyro-1966 - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid101.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid101.photobucket.com/albums/m80/pyro-1966/props%20o8/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@m80/pyro-1966/props%20o8/MOV02748


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

ahahahahahaahaha PYRO that came out AWESOME


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

LOL, Thats sweet!


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

so simple and yet so scary!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

I've always said that it's the little things. great idea Pyro.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Brilliant!


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

That's great! I already have a bumble ball, so it is first on the list for next year! Thanks for posting it.:devil:


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Very inventive! I got a Bumble Ball lying around somewhere - I know where its going next year!


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

Great idea, might have to try it. LOL!!!


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Sometimes it's the simplest things that scare us the most!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Love it that will definitly be on next years list


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Pyro, that scare is genius! It's just so creepy!


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

clever idea! great to see heads at work like this so simple and great!


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Very inventive Pyro! Good scare!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

why thank you all- i wanted something like this but didnt know how to do it ,, then one day while shopping at Curbys , i found the ball and it worked-then it dawn on me ---o ya i know what i could use this for


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

I'm getting "oops, no video"...


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

fixed


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

This is GREAT!!!!!!!!!! So clever and effective - I LOVE it!


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

Great idea and totally creepy!


----------



## spidermonkey (Jul 29, 2008)

LOL! Love it


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Sweet I want to try that, very clever!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

ROFL A Bumble Ball!!... Manny you are a freakin' Genius!!!! Never woulda thought of it. That's awesome.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

I won't ask what that corpse is actually doing under there. lol It looks really cool!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Clever and funny. I laughed out loud at the reveal


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Great idea...


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

That is just too cool. Never would have guessed. Before seeing what was under it, it made me think of an arm on a wiper motor hidden under leaves and grabbing out from under the grave.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Amazingly simple.. Love it..


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

thanks everyone i may make a couple more for next year - maybe alittle different( i' s gots a plan)


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Pyro..
that is cool
very clever of you..great job

where did you get that ball thing and what is it called again.?


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

Lilly said:


> Pyro..
> that is cool
> very clever of you..great job
> 
> where did you get that ball thing and what is it called again.?


its a bumble ball--i got mine at curby's but i think they are in toy stores


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Ooo Pyro thats a great idea.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

That's great, Pyro!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

You would have driven me crazy if you hadn't shown how you accomplished this....I was trying to work out in my head what type of advanced electronic gadgetry you put together and how long it must have taken....and then you torn over the leaves and it is just a freakin Bumble ball....That is too cool Pyro!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Ok...love it...and how cool is it that your brain sees a kids toy and thats were your mind wanders!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

spideranne said:


> Ok...love it...and how cool is it that your brain sees a kids toy and thats were your mind wanders!


kids toy ?-----my mind dont wander


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

THat is way cool!


----------



## consultlkr (Sep 9, 2008)

Love it! Did the ball keep moving around or did it eventually stop?


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Pyro,
The guys who come up with extravagant props are awesome and we are inspired by their genius. But the guys who come up with the simple props are *amazing* and we are inspired by their imagination. Because without imagination Halloween would just be about candy. You always amaze me and inspire me.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Where the heck is my bumbleball? Crap- I hope I didn't sell it....

That is great! I love simple stuff that gives a good bang for the almost-zero buck!


----------



## Silent Requiem (Feb 17, 2008)

BWAHAHAHA!!! thats great!


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

Hahaha that was awesome

way to go dude


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

thanks


----------

